# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج لزياده دقة الكام وتوضيح الزوم لموبايل

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :
-*  *[ رمــــضان مبـــــاركــــ* *] *   *لزيادة دقة الكاميرا وتكبير 
Zoom*  *برنامج روعة لزيادة دقة الكامرة وزيادة زوم الكامرة Harald Meyer CameraPro v2.1.8 نوع الملف sis* *الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه:_ *  CameraPro offers  powerful access to camera and video: 11x near continuous digital zoom,  raw jpeg stream, flash, whitebalance, exposure(compensation),  brightness, contrast, saturation, sharpness, effects(negativ,...),  virtual horizon, compass, anti-shake, time lapse, bracket(HDR),  continuous autofocus, macro, manual ISO, presets, self timer, burst  shooting, HD video (15,25,30 fps), expert video with custom frame sizes,  bitrate, video/audio codec, frame rates.  List of Features: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و لكن لم تقل لنا لأي نوع من الأجهزرة ؟؟؟ نتمنى شرح أكثر وصورة للبرنامج

----------


## مصبا

لتبلتلبتلبتلبتب

----------

